

Ask HN: Alternatives to skype? - g123g

I am increasingly getting frustrated with skype for multiple reasons. The major one is sound quality for audio chats which is getting increasingly bad for me. The other is the constant outages and crashes of the skype client.<p>Are there any decent alternatives to skype which can work on Windows for a small team which is located in different countries?
======
braindead_in
Gtalk.

------
Stythys
mumble?

